# un anno , domani 2  maggio



## Minerva (1 Maggio 2013)

ricordate....era cosìView attachment 6961View attachment 6958View attachment 6959View attachment 6960


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Maggio 2013)

Quindi...

Miki indossa occhiali da sole.
Viaggia attraverso varchi di distorsione spaziale.


....



E ti stupisci se entra dalla finestra del bagno.... tzk, tzk....


----------



## Minerva (1 Maggio 2013)

oggi ci ha sfiancato ma era felice; ha fatto anche il bagno nel fiume .
al ritorno in macchina puzzava però:unhappy:


----------



## erab (1 Maggio 2013)

:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Maggio 2013)

È una vera meraviglia:inlove:


----------



## lunaiena (1 Maggio 2013)

:inlove:


----------



## Alessandra (2 Maggio 2013)

che amore!! mi sciolgo!!!


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2013)

Quello della mia amica compie un anno il 15 di Maggio . E' una femmina. Potrebbero fidanzarsi.......
Accidenti non riesco a pubblicare le foto...Perchè?


----------



## Simy (2 Maggio 2013)

:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:
è meraviglioso!


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2013)

farfalla;bt8213 ha detto:
			
		

> Quello della mia amica compie un anno il 15 di Maggio . E' una femmina. Potrebbero fidanzarsi.......
> Accidenti non riesco a pubblicare le foto...Perchè?


per ora miki non ha idee calorose (avrà preso da me:singleeye..è ancora junior (ancora non alza la zampa per fare pipì)
vedremo se gradisce le tardone:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2013)

vedete la macchia rosa sul tartufo?
ha ancora il colore che si era appiccicato tempo fa rubandomi lo straccetto con il fuxia che stavo usando:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2013)

Minerva;bt8215 ha detto:
			
		

> per ora miki non ha idee calorose (avrà preso da me:singleeye..è ancora junior (ancora non alza la zampa per fare pipì)
> vedremo se gradisce le tardone:mrgreen:


Nemmeno la sua. Nessun segnale di calore....per ora molto casinista e si spaventa con nulla.. Il marito della mia amica fa il dog sitter quindi vive sempre insieme a cuccioli di altre razze..


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Maggio 2013)

Nella prima foto sembra che abbiate appena aperto il fagotto portato dalla cicogna :mrgreen:

Mamma mia, adorabile....


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Maggio 2013)

che bello


----------



## Guest (3 Maggio 2013)

Bellissimo! 
:inlove:


----------



## Minerva (3 Maggio 2013)

il 5 è il mio....
ma credo che non poasterò com'ero e come sono
sigh


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Maggio 2013)

Minerva;bt8221 ha detto:
			
		

> il 5 è il mio....
> ma credo che non poasterò com'ero e come sono
> sigh


Ti faccio gli auguri in anticipo, Min, perchè non credo di collegarmi domenica.
Un bacio ed un abbraccio da stritolarti.


----------



## Minerva (3 Maggio 2013)

grazie ...ma a questo punto più che gli auguri accetto le condoglianze:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa;bt8207 ha detto:
			
		

> Quindi...
> 
> Miki indossa occhiali da sole.
> Viaggia attraverso varchi di distorsione spaziale.
> ...


:rotfl:


----------

